
Visually removing cars off the road with neural nets [video demo] - firasd
https://twitter.com/otduet/status/1125390364691640321
======
eindiran
Very cool. The visual effect reminds me a lot of Ghost in the Shell.

The cloaking you can see here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJhpxYc_Uds&t=1m35s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJhpxYc_Uds&t=1m35s)

And at the end of this clip:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqWwHI604n4&t=3m10s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqWwHI604n4&t=3m10s)

------
rasz
This looks exactly how an average person expects AI to work = is fake,
probably contracted cross promotion between tweeting person (some app owner)
and F/X house.

~~~
vbuwivbiu
i was wondering why it didn't convince me! if it knows the shapes to badly
erase then it could be erasing them correctly

~~~
firasd
Here's his rationale: [http://harrischris.com/article/biophillic-vision-
experiment-...](http://harrischris.com/article/biophillic-vision-experiment-1)

"When the cars show up and contribute to the glitchy effect, it's the model
not recognizing them well enough, as it's currently done frame by frame.
There's lots of room for improvement by integrating knowledge of the prior
frames, both to do object tracking making the detection of the vehicles more
robust, and to learn about the nature of the scene without vehicles."

